# Application batterie iphone 4S



## Tosay (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Je recherche une application me permettant de pouvoir voir combien de temps il me reste pour écouter de la musique, regarde des vidéos, surfer sur le net.... avant que ma batterie soit déchargée.

J'avais une application dans ce style sur mon iTouch mais elle n'était pas fiable du tout !!

Pour le prix, si l'appli est très fiable , je ne compte pas mettre plus que 0.79  (j'suis pas radin mais j'estime que ce genre d'applis ne mérite pas plus :rateau

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Larme (2 Mars 2012)

Tape « Battery » dans l'_Apple Store_, y'en a pas mal...


----------

